# Check out this Airboat



## Airboatcapt2 (Jun 23, 2010)

Built for Tommy Woods of Thrills and Kill Outdoors.
20x8 AirRanger built by American Airboats
Sponsored by RealTree, BoneCollector, and Hardcore just to name a few.

Travis T-Bone Turner is out fishing in it tonight!


----------



## Airboatcapt2 (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Airboatcapt2 (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks to the Sponsors like
Mast Motorsports
Century Drive Systems
Whirl Wind Prop
Power Pole
Kicker Audio
Rouchling 
Camo Wraps
Bone Collectors
Hardcore
REALTREE
KC
Oracle
RIGID Industries
Safe-Floor 

and several others who helped make this project happen!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome looking Rig, Congrats!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

That's one nice,serious looking rig.Thanks for the bright green bling too!


----------



## Airboatcapt2 (Jun 23, 2010)

First Trip out with the CREW!


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Wicked


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

Sweet baby Jesus


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

I can't remember the company. It was posted here awhile back of the company that built outrageous airboats. Carbon fiber props, aluminum BBC's, LED lights everywhere, crazy powder oat and paint.. 

The one pictured is awesome as well.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

Was there a boat in that picture?


----------

